# Cornfed's Philosophies on Life, Love, and all that is moot...



## cornfed (Apr 2, 2003)

Well, it doesn't say that journals have to be "training journals", so here is my non-training journal.  Someday I'll get this published, but I'll start compiling now...

"...The meaning of life is best explained by the way in which knowledge is analogous to a dog chasing it's tail; while one may seem to come closer to truth, one realizes that it smells of poo..."


----------



## cornfed (Apr 2, 2003)

"...when life hands you a lemon... dump the sour-ass b*tch and quit thinking of the 'good times'..."


----------



## cornfed (Apr 2, 2003)

"...One can be theologically sound on all Biblical matters and never have found everlasting Truth, while one can find Salvation and never understand the finer points of theological debate..."


----------



## cornfed (Apr 2, 2003)

"...when you come to a fork in the road... ponder whether you truly desire the road less travelled for a moral conviction, or because you're a dumbass..."


----------



## cornfed (Apr 2, 2003)

"...Is Bigomy the practice of 1 too many wives or is Monogomy such?"


----------



## cornfed (Apr 2, 2003)

"...the means to absolute truth is often a medical issue, one easily remedied by an anal craniectomy..."


----------



## cornfed (Apr 2, 2003)

"...are the Iluminati seekers of Truth through knowledge or are they just shining light up their asses and assuming epiphany?"


----------



## Yanick (Apr 6, 2003)

Hmmm, those are very thought provoking...yet extremely funny at the same time


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 6, 2003)

...and what happens to the "holes" when the Cheese is gone? 

DP


----------



## cornfed (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm gonna have to retract the bigomy/monogomy thing...  I'm starrting to hate single life and beliefs like that aren't helping my cause


----------

